# Lamborghini Unveils Gallardo Superleggera



## iMav (Feb 27, 2007)

Weighing just 3,152-pounds, Lamborghini’s Gallardo Superleggera comes equipped with a monstrous V10 that generates an incredible 530hp, rocketing it from 0-60mph in just 3.8-seconds

The engine hood is made of visible carbon fiber and transparent polycarbonate, a type of material that guarantees lightness and also shows off the magnificent V10. The rear diffuser and underbody covering, the rearview mirrors, door panels and the central tunnel’s covering are also made of carbon fiber

*farm1.static.flickr.com/171/404410892_b8ed2f08d2_o.jpg

*farm1.static.flickr.com/132/404410890_93f0ce4c9f_o.jpg

*farm1.static.flickr.com/168/404410893_95dae55a23_o.jpg

*farm1.static.flickr.com/159/404410891_09173514d6_o.jpg

*Source*


----------



## hemant_mathur (Feb 28, 2007)

Awesome pics ... simply awesome.


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 28, 2007)

this gallardo is amazing..


----------



## caje143 (Feb 28, 2007)

hey guys i heard about the new mercedes mclaren...
its speed is 0-100 in 3.8 secs...
can it be compared to this lamborghini???


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 28, 2007)

The pictures itself looks kewl and imagine if we see the car right in frnt of us


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 28, 2007)

whats the cost?? any idea..where shall i get?.. can i buy with SBI debate card?


----------



## iMav (Feb 28, 2007)

the.kaushik said:
			
		

> can i buy with SBI debate card?


 only if u or ur dad is the MD of SBi .... then i think ur card can be used


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

caje143 said:
			
		

> hey guys i heard about the new mercedes mclaren...
> its speed is 0-100 in 3.8 secs...
> can it be compared to this lamborghini???


 Mercedes-McLaren SLR is a *Super Car* (Class 1, or full size)

on the other hand, Gallardo is a *sub-supercar* (mid-size supercar) .

Lamborghini Murcielago is a SuperCar

about the transparent Engine hood, Ferrari Enzo has it (2002/03).


Gallardo can be compared with BMW M6, Porsche 911 Turbo, Ferrari F430.


btw Lamborghini is developing a *Diesel Engine* for use in these cars

the developement got a kick-start when Audi bought Lambo.


----------



## caleb (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow...I got the pictures...now I just need to find someone who will donate this car


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

are you guys interested in CARS???

i mean so interested to talk fully blown TECHNICALLY.


coz i really like technical discussions

for example, Honda's V-Tech, *BMW's VANOS, Ducati's Desmodromic*... , Sequential Gear boxes..., Pump'e Duse Injectors....,

all valve timing technology are similar but have LOT of difference.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 28, 2007)

I can only buy a toy model of this.


----------



## iMav (Feb 28, 2007)

hey guys 2 images of a toyota hybrid called the prius:

*img340.imageshack.us/img340/9261/image01101tp1.th.jpg

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/1299/image005zx7.th.jpg


----------



## caleb (Feb 28, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> are you guys interested in CARS???
> 
> i mean so interested to talk fully blown TECHNICALLY.
> 
> ...


I know how to drive...does that qualify for "technical"?...just kidding...I know nothing of auto technicalities.
__________


			
				digitized said:
			
		

> I can only buy a toy model of this.


I went to a shop in Inorbit (it's a mall in Mumbai) where they sell exact replicas of famous auto brands...and one of the toy replicas of Lamborghini cost over Rs.25000/- there were other models which cost Rs.50000/- plus ... damn I can''t even afford a toy model  ofthis car ... I can upgrade to C2D with gfx 8800 with that kinda money. and drive one of these babies in NFS  kinda games with the highest settings.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 28, 2007)

caleb said:
			
		

> I know how to drive...does that qualify for "technical"?...just kidding...I know nothing of auto technicalities.
> __________
> I went to a shop in Inorbit (it's a mall in Mumbai) where they sell exact replicas of famous auto brands...and one of the toy replicas of Lamborghini cost over Rs.25000/- there were other models which cost Rs.50000/- plus ... damn I can''t even afford a toy model  ofthis car ... I can upgrade to C2D with gfx 8800 with that kinda money. and drive one of these babies in NFS  kinda games with the highest settings.



Damn...can't even buy a toy model..


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 28, 2007)

The pics are so cool.
awesome


----------



## hemant_mathur (Mar 1, 2007)

Any link for high res pics ?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2007)

yup.nice info.few years(or decade?) back heard about Lamborghini Diablo is it exists now?

Any body interested in two-stroke Bikes  the  likes of Bimota using injected two stroke engines.
*www.bimotausa.com/
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bimota
Any oldmen who used(s) RD350 and rx100 yamaha's(i had one) ?
*www.keveney.com/twostroke.html


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

my cousin used to own a RD350, but too bad i didnt know riding then

wat i liked about that bike was its Twin-Cylinder Engine & the *BEAUTIFUL EXHAUST NOTE*


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 1, 2007)

the car looks simply awesome guys....


----------



## appu (Mar 1, 2007)

This car is really a dream to all of us 
tell me who can make dis dream cum true???


----------



## alok4best (Mar 1, 2007)

I hv always been a fan of Gallardo..Played NFS-MW(just a game) till the END with this..this car simply rocks..


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

^play GTR2 & race with Lambo

now you'll know its real power & handling charcteristics

GTR2 is a Simulation Racing Game, in which cars behave as the original REAL car.

so have Virtual fun driving Lambo.

NFS is a arcade game, i can beat you in a race with a VW Golf


----------



## alok4best (Mar 1, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> NFS is a arcade game, i can beat you in a race with a VW Golf


U're Welcome.But I m next to Invincible with Gallardo(With upgrades off course) In MW..NFS is the only series of which I hv finished all games..otherwise I  s**K at FPS games ...
Well I'll queue GTR in download tonight


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 2, 2007)

not GTR, its GTR2 (gtr 1 does not work whn u d/l it)

dude dont be so sure about NFS & Lambo, coz there's hardly any difference in handling, power.... between any of the cars.

i'm sure i can beat a fully pimped Lambo with any other pimped car, like VW Golf, Fiat Punto...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

alok4best said:
			
		

> U're Welcome.But I m next to Invincible with Gallardo(With upgrades off course) In MW..NFS is the only series of which I hv finished all games..otherwise I  s**K at FPS games ...
> Well I'll queue GTR in download tonight


You are not the only guy here who sucks in FPS.Not me I am a FPS PRO


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 2, 2007)

ya Pro.

i know you refered it to me, , i havent played any FPS till date (except FEAR & COD both for total of 1hr ), so you cant say i suck or 'm noob... in it .
its just that my current PC cant handle them

but i can confidently say you suck in racing... BIG TIME.

to prove it, just find any of these games & come online or set some lap times. i'll break ur noob record like a piece of ............cake
-F1 '99-'02
-CMR 04/05
-Evolution GT
-Toca Race Driver3
-MotoGP 2/3
-NFS (1-9)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

^^CALL OF DUTY SUCK ON YOUR COMPUTER??????LOL
Even 5-6 year old computers will run CoD.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 2, 2007)

end of off topic
i meant too say the latest FPS.

i installed CoD & played it for nearly an hour.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Mar 2, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> are you guys interested in CARS???
> 
> i mean so interested to talk fully blown TECHNICALLY.


Sure, Im interested but my technical knowledge is very very limited


----------



## alok4best (Mar 3, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> dude dont be so sure about NFS & Lambo, coz there's hardly any difference in handling, power.... between any of the cars.
> 
> i'm sure i can beat a fully pimped Lambo with any other pimped car, like VW Golf, Fiat Punto...


But Still Everyone prefers a particular Car and does best with it..Like in UNDERGROUND my fav was Mazda Miata MX-5..

And yes I feel like vomiting if I play FPS continuosly for say one hour...Till date I hv only Succeeded in Half Life 1+2 and Quake 3..no other FPS games..


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2007)

i guess we both agree on one thing - FPS

but some FPS are really awesome, will be trying those by next weekend


----------



## alok4best (Mar 3, 2007)

^^^^^...yeah..but for coming Racing games I need to upgrade my hardware...The last game that run perfectly on my AGP was MW...Carbon Demo didnt run on my PC..and I never tried full version..


----------

